# Hollinger: Minnesota, Offseason Losers



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> KAAHHHHNNNN!!! OK, had to get that one out. No, nobody is quite sure what the strategy is under Timberwolves general manager David Kahn.
> 
> I'd say they're rebuilding, but their big free-agent pickup was a 30-year-old point guard, and they traded their first-round pick for Martell Webster.
> 
> ...


*Link*

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Does anybody know what the Wolves are doing these days? I think they might be the worst team in basketball next season.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It's pretty obvious what this team is doing. Rubio is expected to join a trim team that is not in cap hell. They can re-sign Love or anyone without financial heartache. They are prepared for the new CBA and can move the TPE for a player straight-up.

They cleared out all of McHale's pieces other than two top-ten picks he made (Love and Brewer) that are earning their rookie pay. Value contracts.

Youth. They have put together the youngest team in the league. The only player over 25 is Ridnour, brought in as a mentor for a bench player salary. Darko is the next in age but has barely played.

Alternative. Only a handful of teams have won the NBA championship, usually with a big man making $20M+ (Shaq, Duncan, Garnett) and one or two top-10 wing players. Jefferson isn't at that level, so they're going to try something else and not pay anyone big money for a 25-win team (yet).


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I think they've been trying to get a franchise point guard and franchise power forward, and then surround them with role players who can defend/shoot. I'm not sure its the best move to do that and try to run the triangle, but just look at some of the moves they've made. They drafted Rubio and Flynn with a couple high picks, signed Sessions, and there was Telfair and Foye before them. They also traded KG for Jefferson, drafted (traded for) Love, and just picked up Beasley. At the other spots, they've got Brewer, Ellington, Webster, and Johnson on the wings, all of whom can shoot the ball, and aside from Ellington, defend as well. Darko can get them some blocks from center also.

It isn't how I'd build a team, but I don't think they're as misguided as everyone thinks, though I wasn't very fond of some of their moves this summer. I'm interested in seeing how they turn out.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Love needs to be able to play two nights in a row. He tires to easily. I really don't know what will happen with this team. They could be a Bucks type team.


----------

